# Kurt d60 for grizzly g0704 mill/drill



## aksanders (Dec 11, 2012)

would this vice be too big? 

it seems to be similarly sized, length wise, to the 5" import.

Jamison


----------



## aksanders (Dec 11, 2012)

looking forward to getting the search feature... appears to be to large, web search. I think i'm going to stick to a 4" unless I find a killer deal on a good 5"


----------



## dickr (Dec 11, 2012)

You have two things to consider. The size of most of your work and the amount of table movement with the vice mounted. I'm not familiar with the Grizzlys but I have a vertical 9 x 40 and have a 6" Kurt witch is nice but for a good portion of the time I use a 4" Kurt type. Mainly because the  6" inch is too heavy to move on and off. So if you're gonna go back and forth it's good exercise for you young guys but it can also give you a hernia, etc. 
dickr


----------



## cg 2005 (Dec 11, 2012)

How much does it weigh?

I contacted Grizzly last week concerning the maximum recommend weight that could be placed on the table of my G0704 because I wanted to use a 6" chuck on a 6" rotary table and the combo weighs in at 63 pounds.  

Their reply was, "Thank you for your patience while we researched the information you requested. We recommend keeping the weight to 60 lbs max when centered on the table."

R


----------



## tripletap3 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a Kurt D675 on a knee mill that is similar to the Griz G0730. The table is 8x30 and the kurt is too large for my machine and I would prefer something smaller.  Very heavy to get on and off so I try not to move it if at all possible. The knee has no problem lifting it just me.


----------



## sanddan (Dec 12, 2012)

I think that Kurt is about 80 to 90 lbs. I bought the 5" Glacern because it weighs in at about 50 lbs which is much easier for me to move. I have it mounted on a RF-45 clone.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 16, 2012)

sanddan said:


> I think that Kurt is about 80 to 90 lbs. I bought the 5" Glacern because it weighs in at about 50 lbs which is much easier for me to move. I have it mounted on a RF-45 clone.



Agreed. While I'd love to have a Kurt, the 6" is heavy & I don't want to deal with it. I didn't mind much when lugging one around in shop class but that was only for a couple of years once a week . 5" Kurts are too expensive & rare. Got me a 5" Glacern for my RF-45 clone as well & I'm very happy with it.

For the Grizzly G0704 I would go with a 4" & without a swivel base.


----------

